# Here is everybody's Rating



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ever wonder how your rating stacks up? Answer the poll and fill in you rating (Please be honest) I did this as a poll so everyone could be anonymous. Round up if you have more than one decimal. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

To be honest, my ratings have been holding steady between 4.74-4.76 the past couple of months, so I simply rounded up to 4.8


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Let every PAX know that anything less than 5* means they want driver fired immediately. They are always shocked.


----------



## 833Lakeland (Oct 11, 2014)

Agree with the Kid....I've started telling all my pax about UBER's skewed ratings system and without exception, they are all surprised and willing to rate "5" for any ride that isn't just awful. If we all did this, it would likely result in overall higher ratings for those of who deserve a decent rating.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think that is the same method most guys use to calculate the size of their pecker. 

4.7 = 6 inches.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Let every PAX know that anything less than 5* means they want driver fired immediately. They are always shocked.


Right before they give you a 4.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I think that is the same method most guys use to calculate the size of their pecker.
> 
> 4.7 = 6 inches.


Why would you use girth instead of length as an example?


----------



## Elisa h (Jan 10, 2015)

I am new and already at a 4.5 and have had 5 great total rides. I was a 4.67 after the 4th and next day took one person on a ride who we had a great time and she even told me she hoped to get me again and my score went down to 4.5 after that. 
There is no way that I could have even been calculated at a 4.67 after 4 rides unless they could do partial stars. It makes no sense.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Elisa h said:


> I am new and already at a 4.5 and have had 5 great total rides. I was a 4.67 after the 4th and next day took one person on a ride who we had a great time and she even told me she hoped to get me again and my score went down to 4.5 after that.
> There is no way that I could have even been calculated at a 4.67 after 4 rides unless they could do partial stars. It makes no sense.


Keep in mind that pax don't always rate drivers immediately after their trip. It's obvious to me one of your 5 pax hasn't yet done so. So far you've had 2 5* ratings and 2 4* star ratings.

A lot of riders also give a 4* rating by default for a good trip, which is one of many reasons why this ratings system is ridiculous. It's happened to all of us lots of times.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

People think 4* is good for the most part. 
I tell people if we get one 4* out of 5 rides it's too low for uber. They are always shocked & some say I never give 5* unless the driver does something special.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

I got 4.4 since i manipulate all riders about the tip. My incomes improved but my rating is down.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I think that is the same method most guys use to calculate the size of their pecker.
> 
> 4.7 = 6 inches.


I usually round DOWN to 6 so I don't frighten anyone.


----------



## Heywood Jablome (Nov 4, 2014)

The rating system is Bulls**t. On an average week I will take, say, 50 trips. 35 will have been rate and 30 will be 5 star. My average will be around 4.6. What would it have been if those other 15 trips actually rated? I get along famously with most of them and fell they liked me when the trip was over. Some just sit in back and say nothing or are on their phones the whole time. They really don't have anything to base a ride on other than did they get picked up in a reasonable time and did they arrive safely in a reasonable time. If the answer to both is "Yes", why should you get anything less than a 5? Many people won't give 5 star ratings. I had one customer actually tell me "GREAT job! I'll give you 4 stars." Then there are the drunks who will down-grade simply because they are drunken smart-a**es who don't give damn. I, personally, give 5's to almost all of my customers unless they're real a**holes. I figure I'll never see them again, so why do I care. I rarely ever look at their ratings since I see the criteria a lot of other drivers use to rate them. I've only had one real problem with a passenger who was so drunk he actually got out of the car at a stop light to direct traffic. It didn't get any better after that. I gave him a one.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

A customer told me she never rates a 5 because that means the trip was perfect, and no one is perfect. I told her they deactivate drivers below 4.5 and she had an "oh shit" moment. She said she'd start rating drivers 5 from now on. Uber seriously needs to educate riders about the rating system and the impact a 4 rating has.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm at a 4.93 after 6 months of driving!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> A customer told me she never rates a 5 because that means the trip was perfect, and no one is perfect. I told her they deactivate drivers below 4.5 and she had an "oh shit" moment. She said she'd start rating drivers 5 from now on. Uber seriously needs to educate riders about the rating system and the impact a 4 rating has.


It's cute (not really) how people still think Uber cares about anything that adversely affects us.... or anyone.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberRey said:


> It's cute (not really) how people still think Uber cares about anything that adversely affects us.... or anyone.


I can't believe anyone actually cares about some stupid number that means nothing. They should care about earning a fare wage, but instead it's some rating by a bunch of drunk idiots. I guess those are the ones that will be driving when it's $0.25/mile!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> Keep in mind that pax don't always rate drivers immediately after their trip. It's obvious to me one of your 5 pax hasn't yet done so. So far you've had 2 5* ratings and 2 4* star ratings.
> 
> A lot of riders also give a 4* rating by default for a good trip, which is one of many reasons why this ratings system is ridiculous. It's happened to all of us lots of times.


I think this is it. Normally a 4 isn't bad as they felt nothing exceptional. You got in, PAX sat there and looked on their phone so there was no conversation, you got to the location without problems and said, "Thank you, have a good night" as they exited. That might have got a 4 as the rider thinks that is ok to me. Make it a better system at least 10 stars and need to be over 8.5. Breaking it down would be even better based on appearance of driver, car and the ride.

I will not beg for a 5 by giving out free water or mints. I will start telling them about the rating system when they ask about how I like driving for Uber (and so many do ask that and how long have I been driving).


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't drive drunks only from 10-5 most of the time. So far 75 rides or so at 4.96. No mints no water and I don't open the doors, just friendly conversations. On airport runs I do open the trunks and help women PAX load/unload. 

For lyft pax I help both men/women load and unload since most lyft riders tip 20% of the fare.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I also drive weekend drunks- -I'm like the designated driver for North Jersey - they mostly give 5,s and if I can get em talking and joking I can get a tip out of them.

The problem is if you get 10 rides- 8 give you a 5- 1 gives ya a 4- and 1 makes a mistake or doesn't like the smell of your strawberry air freshener and gives a a 0-(happened to me )- she told me she was allergic ,and I should throw it out- I didn't and she gave me a 0- - WHAT A JOKE
Thats a 4.4- - something is wrong with a system that lets riders just arbitrarily hit numbers to rate you-
Also you have no way to defend yourself- -no voice in the matter . - I get it--they have to weed out the bad- -but a different system needs be in place - 
I don't know what the # is before they cut your device off but at 4.6 should I have to even worry about nonsense like that??


----------



## JoeMiami (Jan 9, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> I also drive weekend drunks- -I'm like the designated driver for North Jersey - they mostly give 5,s and if I can get em talking and joking I can get a tip out of them.
> 
> The problem is if you get 10 rides- 8 give you a 5- 1 gives ya a 4- and 1 makes a mistake or doesn't like the smell of your strawberry air freshener and gives a a 0-(happened to me )- she told me she was allergic ,and I should throw it out- I didn't and she gave me a 0- - WHAT A JOKE
> Thats a 4.4- - something is wrong with a system that lets riders just arbitrarily hit numbers to rate you-
> ...


Can they give a zero? I thought that would count as "no rating." And yes, you should be worried. My friend got disabled with a 4.41 after only 25 trips.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

JoeMiami said:


> Can they give a zero? I thought that would count as "no rating." And yes, you should be worried. My friend got disabled with a 4.41 after only 25 trips.


I was only trying to make a point,Joe. Ive been hanging around a 4.67 for a few weeks now-(for what its worth)-.
I really don't know if you can get a zero from someone ,that's just what she told me- and that's another thing,we have no way of knowing who rates us what..?? or do we?
A 4.41> gotta say- pretty unfair for your friend.....I was reading before on a different site that a rider looked for low rated drivers cause she thought it would be more of an adventure-- it takes all kinds,,,crazy


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I also drive weekend drunks- -I'm like the designated driver for North Jersey - they mostly give 5,s and if I can get em talking and joking I can get a tip out of them.
> 
> The problem is if you get 10 rides- 8 give you a 5- 1 gives ya a 4- and 1 makes a mistake or doesn't like the smell of your strawberry air freshener and gives a a 0-(happened to me )- she told me she was allergic ,and I should throw it out- I didn't and she gave me a 0- - WHAT A JOKE
> Thats a 4.4- - something is wrong with a system that lets riders just arbitrarily hit numbers to rate you-
> ...


Same old story. Everyone knows how crazy the rating system is, but Uber. In my opinion, they're fools and thieves.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber wants a hassle free experience for their passengers. If it means throwing out a bunch of okay drivers in order to minimize the risk, they do it. they use their time efficiently. They don't give you a say in the matter because it uses up time. It doesn't matter what line they draw there would still be people complaining about it. ...I'm different, I'm special, there were extenuating circumstances… Listening to all that is just a waste of time. It may be true ... But so what? They can point to their system as being 100% unbiased on their part Which is, legally, priceless. No one ever has a basis for a wrongful termination case. I haven't got my warning letter yet, but I think I'm on the verge of deactivation with MY current ratings. One thing this systen is NOT, is rigged to the benefit of one driver over another.

So suck it up, Uber on, until you get deactivated. That's the offer.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

There will be a point where Uber will have to choose between high-rated drivers and low mileage rates. In theory, the higher mileage rates would attract better drivers, many of which will be purged through unrealistic ratings thresholds and/or attrition due to crap rates. As discussed in detail on UP, Uber will have no shortage of drivers willing to take our places once we've moved on, but what quality driver/vehicle will they get. Low (or no) profits means no money for maintaining a vehicle as it should be, or one's appearance and hygiene for that matter, or maybe people who are just not right in the head who still think driving for Uber is the best thing for them. Being spoiled as Uber consumers are, they'll rate low (probably warranted) and Uber will have to make that tough decision of let them go or lower the standard.

We all know which direction they'll choose to move in...they'll lower the standard and eventually a 4* driver will be getting the "Top 5%" texts.

My suspicion is that this process is already underway in many cities (Nashville, Jax, L'ville, Lexington). Think about how small of the population we are on here...you gotta think that there are plenty of drivers that have already given Uber the bird that don't even frequent this forum and we'll never hear from. These cities are still seeing too many drivers on the road, but no way to tell what percentage are veteran drivers or who's new as of this month.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I just booked one of my Uber homeys and had a nice chat. He has a full-time job, he has a really flash car, and he likes to drive to make a few hundred extra bucks a week. He's been through two rate cuts and that's okay by him.

You're right, he doesn't know anything about this forum, so you're Uber is the antichrist message isn't getting anywhere near him. He seems like an exceedingly happy guy.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just booked one of my Uber homeys and had a nice chat. He has a full-time job, he has a really flash car, and he likes to drive to make a few hundred extra bucks a week. He's been through two rate cuts and that's okay by him.
> 
> You're right, he doesn't know anything about this forum, so you're Uber is the antichrist message isn't getting anywhere near him. He seems like an exceedingly happy guy.


Sacramento is at $0.95/mile, you would think he would have figured it out by now. I would imagine he will after the next rate cut. If not, he deserves Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My eyes are open. I buzz around in my car for a few hours a week for fun and I get money to pay my car loan and insurance.

I'm taking people places I never would've dreamed of going, I'm getting a very good view of the lowlife locations, the people who have to be at work at 6 AM for minimum-wage jobs, the people that have to be at the airport at 6 AM, the people who need to go and get picked up from the hospital after a small operation, and a host of other people who when I get there are happy to see me and say thank you.

I like that. 

Yes Virginia, it really is that simple.

(by the way, I just got my letter threatening deactivation based on low ratings. If you guys have not figured out that this is a game not a job ...)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you guys have not figured out that this is a game not a job ..


I would take it very seriously. You might, maybe, be making a very few bucks after EVERYTHING is figured in, but if you have an accident that's your fault, or an uninsured driver hits you, it's all over. Of course, if you're wealthy and don't mind losing your car - Uber On!

I guess you're right - it's a game - a fool's game.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I hear Farmers has hybrid insurance here in California. I'll report back.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just booked one of my Uber homeys and had a nice chat. He has a full-time job, he has a really flash car, and he likes to drive to make a few hundred extra bucks a week. He's been through two rate cuts and that's okay by him.
> 
> You're right, he doesn't know anything about this forum, so you're Uber is the antichrist message isn't getting anywhere near him. He seems like an exceedingly happy guy.


Sadly, I think maybe he's the more 'slap-happy' type - befuddled, punch-drunk, like when you're _out-of-it_ from being sleep deprived. Not in a situation to make rational decisions.

How much you wanna bet that if that guy got a personal email from Travis Kalanick telling him what a wonderful job he was doing, but he needed him to drive for free, he'd do it no questions asked? I guess that goes without saying, since he's almost driving for free now.

I'm a very happy guy too. I was about to let Uber negatively affect that happiness, but they're long gone now.

Me 1 - Uber 0

Go Me!


----------



## corey389 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a 4.72 in RI and in Boston i have 4.95


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Let every PAX know that anything less than 5* means they want driver fired immediately. They are always shocked.


POST # 3 / @The Kid : ♤♡♢♧ Shocked?
SHOCKED AND A M A Z E D !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Elisa h said:


> I am new and already at a 4.5 and have had 5 great total rides. I was a 4.67 after the 4th and next day took one person on a ride who we had a great time and she even told me she hoped to get me again and my score went down to 4.5 after that.
> There is no way that I could have even been calculated at a 4.67 after 4 rides unless they could do partial stars. It makes no sense.


POST # 8 / @Elisa h : ♤♡♢♧ Alright ... where is
"Sylmar"? I have checked the National Geographic
World Atlas... nevermind... Google to the rescue!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 / @Elisa h : ♤♡♢♧ Alright ... where is
> "Sylmar"? I have checked the National Geographic
> World Atlas... nevermind... Google to the rescue!


Google will find it for you, and Uber will get your there for pennies per mile. What a team.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elisa h said:


> I am new and already at a 4.5 and have had 5 great total rides. I was a 4.67 after the 4th and next day took one person on a ride who we had a great time and she even told me she hoped to get me again and my score went down to 4.5 after that.
> There is no way that I could have even been calculated at a 4.67 after 4 rides unless they could do partial stars. It makes no sense.


This is Uber, where nothing makes sense. If anything starts making sense, they 'fix it' very quickly.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Google will find it for you, and Uber will get your there for pennies per mile. What a team.


PODT # 35 / @DriverJ : ♤♡♢♧ AHEM! And Thank
You. My msgs./likes ratio is 3+ to 1 and I'd prefer
to remain genuine not obsequious and my being
occasionally officious AND pedantic got me
my first "dial it down" from This Forum's Admin.

Too bad that the VC's can't issue an equally effective
warning to #Travis K. Whataprick! BTW are you in
one of the 2 California towns associated with
the P.J. television series?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

it's just all wrong, I get this one DUI dude and take him to work, he sits up front and his belt alarm goes off, I look at him and say DUDE…he says I'm an adult and don't have to put it on, just guess how that ends up for Shine boy ? a canned email saying yes you are right its the law but even though he brought your ratings down, out of 500 rides blah blah blah


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elisa h said:


> I am new and already at a 4.5 and have had 5 great total rides. I was a 4.67 after the 4th and next day took one person on a ride who we had a great time and she even told me she hoped to get me again and my score went down to 4.5 after that.
> There is no way that I could have even been calculated at a 4.67 after 4 rides unless they could do partial stars. It makes no sense.


Please don't lose sleep over the insane rating system. It is what it is, and everyone (except Uber) knows what it is. You may be a 4.9, or you could wind up being a 3.8, who knows.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> I got 4.4 since i manipulate all riders about the tip. My incomes improved but my rating is down.


POST # 11 / @Uberslop : ♤♡♢♧ O.K. I give up,
your location: a witch's nipple? the Russian
research station @ the South Pole? an unknown
Alien Leprechuan Hideaway with Pot o' SpaceGold?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> PODT # 35 / @DriverJ : ♤♡♢♧ AHEM! And Thank
> You. My msgs./likes ratio is 3+ to 1 and I'd prefer
> to remain genuine not obsequious and my being
> occasionally officious AND pedantic got me
> ...


You've only got one? I've got two. I heard if you get three you're sentenced to work for Uber, for life! That will straighten me right up.

Yes, but I don't like it known that I'm associated, in any way, with Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> I got 4.4 since i manipulate all riders about the tip. My incomes improved but my rating is down.


Mmm, would I rather have more cash, or be rated higher in Uber's ridiculous, meaningless, insane rating system. That's a tough one - NOT!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Heywood Jablome said:


> The rating system is Bulls**t. On an average week I will take, say, 50 trips. 35 will have been rate and 30 will be 5 star. My average will be around 4.6. What would it have been if those other 15 trips actually rated? I get along famously with most of them and fell they liked me when the trip was over. Some just sit in back and say nothing or are on their phones the whole time. They really don't have anything to base a ride on other than did they get picked up in a reasonable time and did they arrive safely in a reasonable time. If the answer to both is "Yes", why should you get anything less than a 5? Many people won't give 5 star ratings. I had one customer actually tell me "GREAT job! I'll give you 4 stars." Then there are the drunks who will down-grade simply because they are drunken smart-a**es who don't give damn. I, personally, give 5's to almost all of my customers unless they're real a**holes. I figure I'll never see them again, so why do I care. I rarely ever look at their ratings since I see the criteria a lot of other drivers use to rate them. I've only had one real problem with a passenger who was so drunk he actually got out of the car at a stop light to direct traffic. It didn't get any better after that. I gave him a one.


POST # 13 / @HEYWOODIE! : ♤♡♢♧ Since your
pseudonym forms a question WTF is the question
mark? It IS humorous but sophomoric at best!


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

My ratings are fine (4.84) however I have started giving 4 stars to any rider who does not tip...and if they don't tip and are loud and obnoxious at all, I give them 3 stars...


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a 4.9 and am truly embarrassed that I am unable to convert service into tips. Maybe 1 in 20-25 will throw a couple of bucks down. I got close last night. 3 dudes 5 stops in an hour an 10 minutes for a fare under $15. As I finally dropped these clowns off, one says wait a minute and returns in 5 saying sorry your great but no one has any cash. Have a good night, brother.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I, too, have started giving 4 stars for non-tippers. I've seen the posts about giving 1 stars, but I feel that's really extreme and not all pax can even afford to tip (those I still give 5 stars to), but the 4 star sends a message to the next driver not to expect anything from this pax so they know ahead of time. I have given a few 3 stars for some really rude pax, but I'm not easily offended so it takes a lot. 3 still drunk girls wanting to go a mile down the road to get back to their cars and one is talking about her pants being wet. It isn't until we are a few minutes into the trip that I hear her talking about never having wet someone else's bed before and I realize her pants are wet from pee and she got into my car without a towel or anything, really? These rate cuts aren't just brutal on the pocketbook, they're attracting the worst kind of pax.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, and from tomorrow, a bottle of water is a buck and I am going to get a CC reader for my phone. Lets see if pax really loves me like they rate.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Farmers insurance said no if I drive for Uber for California


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JoeMiami said:


> Can they give a zero? I thought that would count as "no rating." And yes, you should be worried. My friend got disabled with a 4.41 after only 25
> 
> POST # 21 / @JoeMiami : ♤♡♢♧ Hello, and welcome
> to the UP.Net Forums your complete source of UNAD-
> ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Oh, and from tomorrow, a bottle of water is a buck and I am going to get a CC reader for my phone. Lets see if pax really loves me like they rate.


POST # 47 /@headtheball: ♤♡♢♧ Please keep
us abreast of your results with $1 water and use
of the SquareCard-reader. If you can level a stare
as piercing as AvatarTennisGuy you should have
NO resistance gaining customer compliance!

Welcome to UP.Net Forums...lots (147,000 Posts) to
learn about. Happy New Year from faraway Marco
Island on Florida's Left Coast.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I, too, have started giving 4 stars for non-tippers. I've seen the posts about giving 1 stars, but I feel that's really extreme and not all pax can even afford to tip (those I still give 5 stars to), but the 4 star sends a message to the next driver not to expect anything from this pax so they know ahead of time. I have given a few 3 stars for some really rude pax, but I'm not easily offended so it takes a lot. 3 still drunk girls wanting to go a mile down the road to get back to their cars and one is talking about her pants being wet. It isn't until we are a few minutes into the trip that I hear her talking about never having wet someone else's bed before and I realize her pants are wet from pee and she got into my car without a towel or anything, really? These rate cuts aren't just brutal on the pocketbook, they're attracting the worst kind of pax.


POST #46 / @Casandria: ♤♡♢♧ I bet your hubby
responded with incredulity, at best. Did you at least
low-rate these entitled young women? GROSS! I hope
you knuckled a "Cleaning Fee" out of #FUBER.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Casuale Haberdasher I just wiped it down with a Clorox wipe and ubered on. 7 kids and 9 grandkids and taking care of my husband after his esophagectomy when he literally couldn't wipe his own butt and was too embarrassed to ask the nurse to do it has made me less squeemish when it comes to those sorts of things and since she didn't pee in the car, I didn't have to worry about it getting in the seats. Just can't imagine thinking it's OK to get into any car like that without something to protect the seat, but then again, I was raised to respect even the guy who fills my water glass and that's not the case anymore.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Mr Dasher. Will do.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> There will be a point where Uber will have to choose between high-rated drivers and low mileage rates. In theory, the higher mileage rates would attract better drivers, many of which will be purged through unrealistic ratings thresholds and/or attrition due to crap rates. As discussed in detail on UP, Uber will have no shortage of drivers willing to take our places once we've moved on, but what quality driver/vehicle will they get. Low (or no) profits means no money for maintaining a vehicle as it should be, or one's appearance and hygiene for that matter, or maybe people who are just not right in the head who still think driving for Uber is the best thing for them. Being spoiled as Uber consumers are, they'll rate low (probably warranted) and Uber will have to make that tough decision of let them go or lower the standard.
> 
> We all know which direction they'll choose to move in...they'll lower the standard and eventually a 4* driver will be getting the "Top 5%" texts.
> 
> My suspicion is that this process is already underway in many cities (Nashville, Jax, L'ville, Lexington). Think about how small of the population we are on here...you gotta think that there are plenty of drivers that have already given Uber the bird that don't even frequent this forum and we'll never hear from. These cities are still seeing too many drivers on the road, but no way to tell what percentage are veteran drivers or who's new as of this month.


POST # 25 / @ChrisInABQ: ♤♡♢♧ Always a pleasure 
to read your posts: the "right" length with a tone and
tenor that my personality can't match. My curiosity
combined with an interest in U.S. military history
has compelled me to ask about your avatar. You 
can PM me if you'd prefer. Thanks.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @Casuale Haberdasher I just wiped it down with a Clorox wipe and ubered on. 7 kids and 9 grandkids and taking care of my husband after his esophagectomy when he literally couldn't wipe his own butt and was too embarrassed to ask the nurse to do it has made me less squeemish when it comes to those sorts of things and since she didn't pee in the car, I didn't have to worry about it getting in the seats. Just can't imagine thinking it's OK to get into any car like that without something to protect the seat, but then again, I was raised to respect even the guy who fills my water glass and that's not the case anymore.


POST # 52 / @Casandria : ♤♡♢♧ Wow. Your forti-
tude and patience is inspiring. I hope that the Mr.
is on the mend. Makes me glad that I got my eso-
ageal issues resolved w/ o surgery. Prayers going
out to you both. Lord knows we need them.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Casuale Haberdasher Did you have esophageal cancer or Barretts? The surgery is HUGE, but it's better than the alternative. Just hoping recent developments aren't indicative of a recurrence.


----------



## Kaiser_S (Aug 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be so suspicious of the rating system if UBER also included rider feedback & justification for a lower rating. Without that, it's just a method of sowing insecurity in drivers.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I can't believe anyone actually cares about some stupid number that means nothing. They should care about earning a fare wage, but instead it's some rating by a bunch of drunk idiots. I guess those are the ones that will be driving when it's $0.25/mile!


I am going to take a wild guess here...but maybe they care because the ratings decide whether you will earn a wage at all (never mind a fair wage)?


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

Kaiser_S said:


> I wouldn't be so suspicious of the rating system if UBER also included rider feedback & justification for a lower rating. Without that, it's just a method of sowing insecurity in drivers.


I completely share that sentiment.

The observation on the matter: I will do my best to provide a great experience for my customers BUT I am not going to lose over ratings because the system is not screwed up due to a glaring blunder but that it is carefully crafted this way to manipulate the drivers. I have made enough observations (a fluctuation of points up and down in ways that reeked of either a punishment or a Pavlovian experiment), to confidently understand the game that is played.

The Conclusion: listen folks, this Uber thing can be gone at any time (you may be deactivated or whatever) so make the best of it and be sure that come tomorrow the investment required of you to make those dollars today does not elevate to the level of depreciation that you can't recuperate from (be it your vehicle or your health).


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Applantation said:


> I am going to take a wild guess here...but maybe they care because the ratings decide whether you will earn a wage at all (never mind a fair wage)?


I'll take another guess. Anyone that drives for nothing, or that close to nothing, and worries if some drunk believes they're worth 3 shiny little stars, or maybe 5, if they're lucky - is a dumb-ass.

You new guys just don't get it.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'll take another guess. Anyone that drives for nothing, or that close to nothing, and worries if some drunk believes they're worth 3 shiny little stars, or maybe 5, if they're lucky - is a dumb-ass.
> 
> You new guys just don't get it.


1) If you are opposed to the idea of driving for Uber for "nothing". Why are you on this forum? Boredom? 
2) You are either helplessly dense or just choose to ignore what you read because I don't ever recall stating, explicitly or otherwise, that my self-worth is dependent on a drunk person's "shiny little stars". It at least helps to have some semblance of understanding the issue at hand before embarking on a condescension spree...


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

i drove most drunks on friday and saturday nights and after 3 weeks of driving i had a 4.5. I havent driven for uber since, even though sometimes i think about it.  I think once my rating went down to a 4.7 i got pissed and started complaining more about uber to pax. Which in turn made it go even lower to 4.6 and then 4.5. hehe I can't stress enough how much the first impression is important to ur rating. If you're not friendly in the first 5 seconds and show some sort of authority that ur not a complete push over some pax will give u a lower rating/treat u like shit. Then there is the ones that dont even know that ur car is yours and they think ur just an employee driving a car uber bought u haaha. uh no.

The fact that I'm getting you to where you need to go, safely and in a timely manner, is enough. It's freezing outside and my car is warm. With new fully leather interior and ubers dirt pricing.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Applantation said:


> 1) If you are opposed to the idea of driving for Uber for "nothing". Why are you on this forum? Boredom?
> 2) You are either helplessly dense or just choose to ignore what you read because I don't ever recall stating, explicitly or otherwise, that my self-worth is dependent on a drunk person's "shiny little stars". It at least helps to have some semblance of understanding the issue at hand before embarking on a condescension spree...


I notice you're a new member, so I guess you're also one of the new Uber weekend warriors. One of the new breed of "professional" driver, so I'll take it easy on you. You'll figure things out, or not. I have a feeling that you maybe one that got in on that fabulous Uber-backed auto leasing deal! You may have a job for life with Uber! Isn't it just swell? Grab you a sleeping bag. You'll be living in your car soon, if you're not already.

I noticed you didn't put what city you're in. Care to share?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

They sent me my rating for the week saying I was a 4.71 - unfortunately I'm below average - WTF??
overall this puts me at 4.58- -

What a joke - when I see shit like that I absolutely figure its more of a game than a job- -For ME-,but
Thats OK- Its a game I choice to play- -


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I notice you're a new member, so I guess you're also one of the new Uber weekend warriors. One of the new breed of "professional" driver, so I'll take it easy on you. You'll figure things out, or not. I have a feeling that you maybe one that got in on that fabulous Uber-backed auto leasing deal! You may have a job for life with Uber! Isn't it just swell? Grab you a sleeping bag. You'll be living in your car soon, if you're not already.
> 
> I noticed you didn't put what city you're in. Care to share?


You just trip all over yourself for the dishonor of making yourself irredeemably foolish by spewing out one insanely wrong assumption after another. I could dispel every one of your assumptions but why? What city I am in will be apparent when and if necessary.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Applantation said:


> You just trip all over yourself for the dishonor of making yourself irredeemably foolish by spewing out one insanely wrong assumption after another. I could dispel every one of your assumptions but why? What city I am in will be apparent when and if necessary.


Kinda what I thought. My "assumptions" are based on fact. I drove this Uber bullshit for (4)months. I read, and watch the news. I know exactly what this POS of a company is doing, if you're too stupid to figure it out, I can't help you.

I noticed you're another 'new' member too. Weird how that happens.

Uber On!


----------

